# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  نفحات رمضانية

## راشد مرجي

*
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الصدقة في رمضان



الصدقة في رمضان أفضل من الصدقة في غيره؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سماه شهر المواساة‏.‏  وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود ما يكون في شهر رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل في رمضان، كان أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة‏‏.‏  وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام‏:‏"‏من فطر فيه صائمًا؛ كان كفارة لذنوبه، وعتق رقبته من النار، وكان له من الأجل مثل أجر الصائم من غير أن ينقص من أجره شيئًا‏"‏ ‏[‏انظر‏:‏ ‏سنن الترمذي‏‏‏]‏‏.‏

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*نسائم المغفرة في رمضان


الحمد لله الذي فرض على عباده الصيام.. وجعله مطهراً لنفوسهم من الذنوب والآثام.. الحمد لله الذي خلق الشهور والأعوام ..والساعات والأيام .. وفاوت بينها في الفضل والإكرام .. وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار .. أحمده سبحانه .. فهو العليم الخبير ..الذي يعلم أعمال العباد ويجري عليهم المقادير .. لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو على كل شيء قدير .

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*من الفائز ومن الخاسر في رمضان 




بالأمس القريب يُهنأ بعضنا بعضاً بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك , وكلنا فرح وسرور واستبشار بهذه الليالي الشريفة , منّا من قضاها في الطاعة , ومنّا من قضاها مفرطاً مقصراً ليس له حظ من صيامه إلا الجوع والعطش , ومن قيامه إلا السهر والتعب , وها هو شهرنا الآن قد انتصف , فاستدبرنا نصفه وبقي نصفه الآخر وهو يقول لنا بلسان الحال , من كان مقصراً فما زال هناك متسع , ومن كان مذنباً فأبواب الجنان ما زالت مُفتحة وأبواب النيران مغلقة.
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

* يا مؤخر التوبة سينصرم رمضان





أخي الحبيب إنْ لم يُغفر لك ، وتذرف عيناك ، وينكسر قلبك أمام ربك في هذا الشهر .. فمتىإذن ؟ أخي ... ألا ذرفت عينك من خشية ربك ولو مرة واحدة ؟ ألا تشعر أن قلبك قريب منربك في هذا الشهر ؟ ألا تظن أنها فرصة لك لتزداد قرباً و خشوعاً ... و إنابة و خضوعاً؟ وتكون بداية صادقة في الرجوع إلى الله تزداد بها صلة بالله ؟(( وَالَّذِينَاهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى وَآتَاهُمْ تَقْواهُمْ)) [محمد:17 .

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*

قراءة القرآن

كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يُكثر من قراءة القرآن في هذا الشهر ، بل كان أحرص ما يكون على ذلك ، فكان جبريل عليه السلام يدارسه القرآن كله في رمضان جاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ،وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل،وكانجبريل يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن" متفق عليه ، وفي العام الذي توفي فيه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم دارسه جبريل عليه السلام القرآن مرتين , وفي ذلك دلالة على أهمية هذا العمل في هذا الشهر .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*حديث اليوم


عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ كَانَتْ الْآخِرَةُ هَمَّهُ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ وَجَمَعَ لَهُ شَمْلَهُ وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا وَهِيَ رَاغِمَةٌ وَمَنْ كَانَتْ الدُّنْيَا هَمَّهُ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَفَرَّقَ عَلَيْهِ شَمْلَهُ وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَا قُدِّرَ لَهُ".


*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*شرح الحديث اعلاه



قال العلامة كفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي":(هَمَّهُ) أَيْ قَصْدُهُ وَنِيَّتُهُ. (جَعَلَ اللَّهُ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ) أَيْ جَعَلَهُ قَانِعًا بِالْكَفَافِ وَالْكِفَايَةِ كَيْ لَا يَتْعَبَ فِي طَلَبِ الزِّيَادَةِ (وَجَمَعَ لَهُ شَمْلَهُ) أَيْ أُمُورَهُ الْمُتَفَرِّقَةَ بِأَنْ جَعَلَهُ مَجْمُوعَ الْخَاطِرِ بِتَهْيِئَةِ أَسْبَابِهِ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُ بِهِ (وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا) أَيْ مَا قُدِّرَ وَقُسِمَ لَهُ مِنْهَا (وَهِيَ رَاغِمَةٌ) أَيْ ذَلِيلَةٌ حَقِيرَةٌ تَابِعَةٌ لَهُ لَا يَحْتَاجُ فِي طَلَبِهَا إِلَى سَعْيٍ كَثِيرٍ بَلْ تَأْتِيهِ هَيِّنَةً لَيِّنَةً عَلَى رَغْمِ أَنْفِهَا وَأَنْفِ أَرْبَابِهَا (وَمَنْ كَانَتْ الدُّنْيَا هَمَّهُ) وَفِي الْمِشْكَاةِ: وَمَنْ كَانَتْ نِيَّتُهُ طَلَبَ الدُّنْيَا (جَعَلَ اللَّهُ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ) الِاحْتِيَاجِ إِلَى الْخَلْقِ كَالْأَمْرِ الْمَحْسُومِ مَنْصُوبًا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ (وَفَرَّقَ عَلَيْهِ شَمْلَهُ) أَيْ أُمُورَهُ الْمُجْتَمَعَةَ. قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ: يُقَالُ جَمَعَ اللَّهُ شَمْلَهُ أَيْ مَا تَشَتَّتَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ. وَفَرَّقَ اللَّهُ شَمْلَهُ أَيْ مَا اِجْتَمَعَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ , فَهُوَ مِنْ الْأَضْدَادِ (وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَا قُدِّرَ لَهُ) أَيْ وَهُوَ رَاغِمٌ, فَلَا يَأْتِيهِ مَا يَطْلُبُ مِنْ الزِّيَادَةِ عَلَى رَغْمِ أَنْفِهِ وَأَنْفِ أَصْحَابِهِ.
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*دعاء من استصعب عليه أمر

يقول :" اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلاً ".

*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيل جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------

